# External DVD Drive for an Apple Ipad



## Captain Janeway

Alright, I am not a very techy person but I do know how to use my computer and navigate the setting on three different OS. Lot to learn and not a lot of time. My question is: "Is there a External DVD drive that I can hook up to my Ipad?". I saw Apple's Superdrive but I don't really want to pay the price so I was curious if there is something that someone would recommend. Who knows I could just be talking nonsense. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

Any external USB DVD drive will work with an iPad, but any thing that requires a Super Drive like iDVD or iMovie will not recognize the external DVD drive unless it is an Apple Super drive.


----------



## Captain Janeway

So basically I can use any external DVD drive...would I have to get a app or would it just register as a hardware. Any specific recommendations for an external DVD drive? I don't really want to fork out 80$ for the apple Super Drive.


----------



## spunk.funk

I stand corrected. You can hook the external DVD drive up but the iPad does not support it https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2604962?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## Stancestans

I am yet to learn of a tablet that supports external (USB) devices, moreso HDDs and ODDs. The USB port on them can be quite misleading. As spunk.funk points out, there is no (builtin) support for them, one reason why laptop PCs are not gonna be replaced by tablets any time soon.


----------



## Captain Janeway

So basically I am stuck with Apple's Super Drive and can not use anything else....I just love some of these Apple "quirks". I found out that I can't copy you-tubes either; everything must go through the app store. Thanks for your help. I plan on having more questions for this forum in the future.


----------



## spunk.funk

No optical drive, even an Apple external Super Drive will work on an iPad.


----------



## Captain Janeway

with that said and off topic; do you know of a good decoder program for watching DVDs for a XP that would be free. Sorry...I am really not very techy.


----------



## sobeit

Captain Janeway said:


> So basically I am stuck with Apple's Super Drive and can not use anything else....I just love some of these Apple "quirks". I found out that I can't copy you-tubes either; everything must go through the app store. Thanks for your help. I plan on having more questions for this forum in the future.


that is one of the main reasons why I now have an android phone. 



Captain Janeway said:


> with that said and off topic; do you know of a good decoder program for watching DVDs for a XP that would be free. Sorry...I am really not very techy.


vlc will play dvds

VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!


----------



## Captain Janeway

I downloaded it and ran the program; thanks a lot for the help. :thumb:


----------

